
Help to Buy ISA can't be put towards a deposit - LWoody
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/help-to-buy-isa-savers-outraged-government-bonus-accounts-deposit-house-first-time-buyers-a7200511.html
======
LWoody
Turns out the Help To Buy FAQ was edited to include this information recently.
Current site: [https://www.helptobuy.gov.uk/help-to-buy-
isa/faq/](https://www.helptobuy.gov.uk/help-to-buy-isa/faq/) Site in May:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20160507184401/https://www.helpto...](http://web.archive.org/web/20160507184401/https://www.helptobuy.gov.uk/help-
to-buy-isa/faq/)

I can't find a mention of this information on the site as it was in May,
something you would think would be pretty important to clarify.

------
disruptalot
This is atrocious. I went full in on the scheme on the basis that it would
help towards the deposit, what else would help to "buy" mean? Nobody has a
problem paying for a mortgage, banks lend on the basis that you are definitely
able to do that without help. So the real issue with buying a property is
deposit and getting the mortgage. This scheme is now next to useless.

